# $2500 bike from the 90's, good value today?



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi guys,
I was hanging out at the neighbors, and speaking to one of their friends. He mentioned that he'd love to give me his old mountain bikes from about 20 years ago. One of the bikes is a $2500 Giant, a top of the line bike back in the day, carbon fiber and "you can pick it up with one finger" lightness. The other bike is of equal value I think, but it was some brand that I'm not familiar with. Both bikes are hardtails. I don't know too much more about them. I currently own a '10 Trek 3900 that I'm pleased with but not knowing anthing about the bike, do you think it would be a good bike to grab.....an upgrade from my current Trek? At this point, I don't want to take the bike if it's not an upgrade from my Trek.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Well without any details about the bike you're considering I would say no, it's not worth changing. If we're talking early 90s then the geometry is massively different to a current bike and you would probably feel less comfortable on it. If equipped with a suspension fork it could be useless in function and difficult to replace with something that wouldn't change the handling. If it's late 90s then the geometry might be closer to what you are riding but could have just as much trouble with suspension parts. On either choice, you run into the typical pitfalls of a used bike: worn out parts, hard to replace parts, potentially cracked frames, and of course fit issues.

Pictures or more details might help your case as would the budget you're looking to spend. What are your goals for a new bike? What would you change about your Trek when you bought a new bike? If you could buy a bike bike in that same ~ $2500 price range, which one would it be and would that make buying an old Giant kind of stupid?

Justin


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

agree, "90s" spans 10 years. a 1990 model carbon mountain bike... well if it were free it might be a good value, but I don't think I'd pay anything for it. A 1999 model.... might be another story.

standards have changed a lot since then, and there are going to be parts, like the fork, where if they break, there aren't going to be replacements available. Decide for yourself how that affects the bike's value.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

If it's free then get it and just upgrade some of the parts.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

It doesn't matter what it was worth back then, it isn't worth much now with all the advances that we have enjoyed in the last 15 years.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the good feedback everyone. It will be free if I want it. I'll try to ask the guy for some pics and more info before if/when I get it to make a decision.


----------



## seabiZcut (Apr 15, 2012)

Another common problem with older Shimano shifters is they freeze up over time. Once they do that they are pretty much done for. Some PB Blaster can help but usually its time for new shifters which would really make it even less worth it.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Tony777 said:


> Thanks for the good feedback everyone. It will be free if I want it. I'll try to ask the guy for some pics and more info before if/when I get it to make a decision.


Those old bikes are dangerous...let me come get it before someone gets hurt.Just kidding If its free and he just wants it gone,IDK,Are you into wrenching on stuff?I personally like to build and modify bikes and keep some parts around.sounds like it could become a spare bike you could loan to a friend who wants to ride.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Tony777 said:


> ...The other bike is of equal value I think, but it was some brand that I'm not familiar with. Both bikes are hardtails...


If it was a Klein, a Kestrel carbon, etc, I'd grab it regardless of how crappy it may ride.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

seabiZcut said:


> Another common problem with older Shimano shifters is they freeze up over time. Once they do that they are pretty much done for. Some PB Blaster can help but usually its time for new shifters which would really make it even less worth it.


It is almost embarrassingly easy to fix that problem. Pop the cover off when you can, spray it down with WD-40, break up and pick out the old grease, clean it up and regrease. The problem is that the pawls in the shifter start to hang up and don't engage the gear mechanism, once you get the pawls moving again the shifters work as good as new.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> It doesn't matter what it was worth back then, it isn't worth much now with all the advances that we have enjoyed in the last 15 years.


I would not say that with blanket statment. I have nice bike that I built up in 2004. I don't think I can get as good a bike today without spending 1800. My old bike is better than $500 entry leve bike today.

That said one needs to know the details on the older 90's bike to make an accurate assessment.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

JoePAz said:


> I would not say that with blanket statment. I have nice bike that I built up in 2004. I don't think I can get as good a bike today without spending 1800. My old bike is better than $500 entry leve bike today.
> 
> That said one needs to know the details on the older 90's bike to make an accurate assessment.


Agree that it is nicer than a $500 entry level bike, but is it really worth $1800? You can almost get a new Stumpjumper 29er for that w/10 speed, a PF30 BB, tapered headtube, etc. Its only worth what somebody will buy it for, and the market for a ~$2000 ~10 year old bike is pretty slim. I am not saying there isn't somebody out there that wanted that bike back in the day and now can afford it, but again, connecting with that person is going to be hard.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Agree that it is nicer than a $500 entry level bike, but is it really worth $1800? You can almost get a new Stumpjumper 29er for that w/10 speed, a PF30 BB, tapered headtube, etc. Its only worth what somebody will buy it for, and the market for a ~$2000 ~10 year old bike is pretty slim. I am not saying there isn't somebody out there that wanted that bike back in the day and now can afford it, but again, connecting with that person is going to be hard.


I never said my bike was worth 1800 right now. Heck I only spent something like $1200-1400 on parts 8-9 years ago. I was just say that for me to "upgrade" from what I have now it will take $1800. Every bike that I see for $700-800 apears to me to be down grade.

Point is what make good bike 10 years still makes a good bike today. This is especially true of hardtails like mine.My KHS Alite 4000 frame was gem back in 2003 and still is today. My XT component group is also a very solid set-up. I think I am running Mavic 517 wheel and they still work nice. My fork is an older coil and air assist judy and is probably the weakest link in the bike. Still it works good enough. All in all a nice 23lbs bike.

So yeah I cant' get $1800 trying to sell it. I would not even dream of it. However replacing it is going to cost me big time. So just because a bike is 15 years old it does not mean it is out dated. It can be as good as many bikes sold today. It comes down to the parts on the bike and both what they are and the condition they are in. Now FS bikes rom 15 years ago maybe inferior. The reason being is that rear suspension design has changed over the years and I beleve has gotten better. Still I can see really nice old bike being better than an entry level new bike.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like your neighbor is trying to gift you two bikes. Take them and let him feel good about himself. Old bikes like those make great wall hangers and conversation prices.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i'd take them in a heart beat. i wish people would give me more cool ****. if for nothing else, spares when you have friends and family come over and you want to make them get skinnier


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'd take the offer...*



Tony777 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was hanging out at the neighbors, and speaking to one of their friends. He mentioned that he'd love to give me his old mountain bikes from about 20 years ago. One of the bikes is a $2500 Giant, a top of the line bike back in the day, carbon fiber and "you can pick it up with one finger" lightness. The other bike is of equal value I think, but it was some brand that I'm not familiar with. Both bikes are hardtails. I don't know too much more about them. I currently own a '10 Trek 3900 that I'm pleased with but not knowing anthing about the bike, do you think it would be a good bike to grab.....an upgrade from my current Trek? At this point, I don't want to take the bike if it's not an upgrade from my Trek.


I'd take the offer. There's really no down side. Depending upon the bikes and their condition, they can be used in a variety of ways:

> Loaner bikes that you can provide to bring more people in to the sport.

> Spare bike when something on yours breaks and you want to ride.

> Depending upon the bikes, it's possible that they're better than your existing bike.

> You can offer the bike to someone who needs it and ask them to pay it forward.

> You picked up a townie/pub crawl bike.

> Donate the bike to a local organization that refurbishes bikes and provides them to kids at no cost.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

parts are not designed to last this long. If you ride it pretty hard, it willl start breaking. Repairs will be too much $$ because you're getting old out of the mainstream parts.

And the glues from carbon fiber=plastic that old, I would not trust it. There is a reason they warranty carbonfiber for a year, and aluminum for 10 years.

*edit*
my mistake, I didn't realize op was offered free bikes. Take em, thats great value there!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Am I missing something here?
Could have sworn the O.P. said "free"
Take the bikes and enjoy them for what they are.
Ride them, take parts off and use.
Why?
Cause they were free.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

I boughtt a top-level cannondale F2000 hardtail new back in 1998. XT/XTR level parts. It was a damn good bike up til about 2006, then I slapped a 4" travel modern fork, front disc brake, stem and riser bar on it. 

Took a twitchy race-geometry bike and made it a much more capable ride all day bike, while providing improved suspension capability for about 2 years 

Then I stripped that new fork off and built up my new bike, put the old headshok back in, and gave it to my father in law to ride. 

Free bikes are cool, and old bikes will still get the rider there. Plus - if you're referring to some of the old Giant MCR frames - they were top notch,and I'd love to own one.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

They could have some collectors value.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

i'd be willing to bet that a nicely cleaned up 15 year old bike with good parts is at least as good as a trek 3900.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

JoePAz said:


> I would not say that with blanket statment. I have nice bike that I built up in 2004. I don't think I can get as good a bike today without spending 1800. My old bike is better than $500 entry leve bike today.
> 
> That said one needs to know the details on the older 90's bike to make an accurate assessment.


That's because your situation isn't under that blanket. The OP said the bike was around 20 years old and TiGeo talked about advances in the last 15 years where your bike isn't even 9 yet. Apples/oranges....


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

They're free, take 'em. If you're talking about serious riding on them though you'll like your new bike better. I have a 17yr old carbon hardtail, my first serious bike and I will probably never part with it. It doesn't ride very comfortable compared to today's geometry, everything is as I rode it back in the day. The fork is shot, it's got some cheap rims and pieced together drivetrain parts I had on the shelf, but it gets transformed into something new every couple of years, lately it is a 1x9 rail trail/commuter bike.


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

Free bikes? And there's any debate?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah, lol I was mistaken because of the title which implies the OP is paying for a bike.


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

PICSSSS!!!!!!!! when you get them. im curious to what a 90's carbon bike looks like


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Edirty6 said:


> PICSSSS!!!!!!!! when you get them. im curious to what a 90's carbon bike looks like


You don't have the Googles on your side of the intertubes?

Schwinn Homegrown Carbon









GT LTS









Specialized S Works something something something... awesome









Trek 9900









That's just the early stuff, the later 90s stuff looked a little more similar to what we have now.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Both would be free bikes. Now that Katz mentioned the name, the other bike is a Kestrel. Sounds like I'll grab 'em. I'll see if I can get some pics and the specific models and dates of the bikes when he returns home.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got some information on the bikes, not sure on the year of each bike but suspect they're from the 90's.

Bike #1: Univega Carbolite 87.7
Bike #2: Giant Cadex CFM2

Mountain Bike pictures by MTBingNinja - Photobucket

I guess these were high dollar bikes back in the day. I plan on grabbing them both for free. Are these bikes still "great" even compared to today's technology or are they considered "dinosaurs"?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Tony777 said:


> Just got some information on the bikes, not sure on the year of each bike but suspect they're from the 90's.
> 
> Bike #1: Univega Carbolite 87.7
> Bike #2: Giant Cadex CFM2
> ...


They are unequivocally dinosaurs. But free is a really good price no matter what it is. If they fit, I'd take them. Well, even if they didn't fit you can send them to a good home; there are people out there who would probably really like to have those bikes.


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

If they fit and you have the room to store them i'd keep them as is and just get them in riding condition. Then try them out and see how they feel, you may find you like the way one of them rides. Doesn't hurt to have options. I've got an 80's Peugeot MTB that I take to hills for fun on some occasions.

The good thing is you got them for free and the vintage MTB is slowly getting stronger. They'll never be worth a fortune but will have some value.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Based on those photos and models, are both bikes considered of equal value today or would one be considered better than the other? If I can only get one, which bike would you grab?


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

The Giant has better name recognition and may be better quality, but components might be the bigger difference on these. Those pictures are not good enough to really tell what components are on the bikes. See if you can get some better pics and maybe a component list from both bikes. If you can get more info start a new post in the Vintage forum, there are very knowledgeable people there and they may have more info.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Tony777 said:


> Based on those photos and models, are both bikes considered of equal value today or would one be considered better than the other? If I can only get one, which bike would you grab?


The only way I could choose between those two would be to ride them and see which one feels more comfortable. That way you might also be able to tell which one is in better shape. There is no dealbreaker part or feature on either of those bikes so assuming both fit you properly then pick the one that feels better riding it. Bring a bike pump with you to test ride, just in case.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Now that things were getting closer to the exchange, the guy is requesting an offer for the bike so I think I'm going to end up passing on them. Based on the limited information and pictures, how much do you guys think the bikes are worth if he asks me?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

They are worth donating to someone that can not afford a bike.


----------



## matt5150 (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL just getting back into riding after a 10 year hiatus. Wonder what my 95 GT LTS-1 is worth


----------



## cplfreakyd (Jul 30, 2012)

just take them and use them as loaner to freinds and family that dont have a bike to ride..i got a 1993 stumpjumper fs m2 as a gift and this thing keeps up with all my buddies new entry level bikes.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

If your friend is asking for an offer, I would suggest telling him to list them on Craigslist. You don't want to tell him his prized old unridden bikes are only worth $30 each. Let a bunch of strangers do that. Besides, do you really have any use for vintage MTBs? I mean, really. Some people dote on old bikes. Some people just want to ride.

There are no bargains here. These would be good bikes for someone who did not have a bike. The only value to you is to ride them both to see how they handle. If you friend has to put air in the tires, he may just ride them again himself.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

any free bike is a great value...


----------



## unbobfinch (Aug 22, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I'll throw my two cents in. If I were choosing between those two bikes, I'd take the Univega. It looks to be in better shape and have better/newer components. Probably isn't worth much more than $200.


----------



## frecklepanther (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh man, I would like to have a 90s mountain bike just to add to my collection. I bet it's a hoot. But would I ever actually ride it? Hellll naw. It would be an exercise in frustration. The technology has changed so much, to ride something from 15 years ago would be a total fool's errand.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

frecklepanther said:


> Oh man, I would like to have a 90s mountain bike just to add to my collection. I bet it's a hoot. But would I ever actually ride it? Hellll naw. It would be an exercise in frustration. The technology has changed so much, to ride something from 15 years ago would be a total fool's errand.


Late 90's bikes weren't all that prehistoric. I've got a 98 model Cannondale F1000 (on semi-permanent loan to my father in law now) - but I rode that bike up until about 6 years ago. It was light (~22lbs), rigid and fast. 8-speed XTR is still smooth shifting after thousands of miles and multiple chain/cassette/chainring replacements, sealed bearing Hugi/DT hubs and 80mm air/oil fork. When I swapped the fork out to a Revelation about 2005 it relaxed the 90's geometry a bit, and made it more of an all-day bike.

As far as hardtails go, it isn't too far off current bikes in the same class today. Course it was a $1900 bike new.

I won't get rid of it, and if it weren't on loan, I'd still ride it a couple times a month.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

frecklepanther said:


> Oh man, I would like to have a 90s mountain bike just to add to my collection. I bet it's a hoot. But would I ever actually ride it? Hellll naw. It would be an exercise in frustration. The technology has changed so much, to ride something from 15 years ago would be a total fool's errand.


My mid 80's Raleigh Edge says you are wrong.
Put it on the technical stuff and it will rock your World, if you're up to the slow ride.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

frecklepanther said:


> Oh man, I would like to have a 90s mountain bike just to add to my collection. I bet it's a hoot. But would I ever actually ride it? Hellll naw. It would be an exercise in frustration. The technology has changed so much, to ride something from 15 years ago would be a total fool's errand.


Says the guy with a cyclocross picture for an avatar...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Both bikes have parts that are worth something to a collector (VRC crowd.) OP what happened to the bikes?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The only mass produced older carbon bike I would get are the Kestrels. There were some unique bikes that used carbon tubes with either ti or steel that were cool. Yeti made a few that are rare.

As for old mountain bikes, HECK YEAH. Fun as hell to ride and those parts last a good long time.


----------



## Enduro14 (Jan 22, 2013)

Take it if its free


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

Test ride both bikes. If they're the right size for you, if you have the space to store them, and if you plan to ride them, accept your neighbour's generous offer and take the bikes. If neither bike offers a real improvement from your current ride, do the honourable thing and decline the offer. Not everyone can afford $2,000 for a bike, or even $300. Regardless of age, either of those bikes would still bring many years of enjoyment to someone's life.


----------



## rosesawin (Jan 22, 2013)

That said one needs to know the details on the older 90's bike to make an accurate assessment.


----------

